

The art of π, φ and e - drucken
http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/pi/art/

======
gotofritz
I am convinced they could just feed random numbers into those visualization
packages and they'd look just as pretty, but they do look ..err... pretty.

~~~
pjdorrell
I would agree, and say more.

What looks pretty in data visualization is not the same as what is
informative. Even though "pretty" is what gets you noticed in geeky social
media websites.

The pictures do not tell us anything interesting about e, pi or phi. Possibly
they tell us something interesting about random sequences of decimal digits.

One thing even sillier than graphics generated from the digits of e and pi is
"music" generated from the digits of e and pi.

